# WINDCHORDS, a device to play chords and scales for windcontroller players!



## Sample Child (Feb 23, 2018)

Dear Folks,

After a long but succesfull design and re-design cycle, I would like to present to you.....WINDCHORDS. Please go to the following webpage and enjoy the tutorials, here is the link:

http://windchordsworld.com/index.html

Both MIDI keyboard players and windcontroller players can enjoy the real time chord and scale calculations that this awesome MIDI transformer performs!


Enjoy!
peter tsai


----------

